# My friend needs help!



## matt.garnett (Nov 27, 2011)

So lately I've been worrying about him, because he doesn't seem to like his work. He thinks that they are bad and that he'll never be able to compete with the people who have been doing GFX for years. My friend (who we will call Bill) has been doing GFX and making YouTube backgrounds for about 6 months. Over those 6 months I've seen his work change and his abilities and vision has grown in leaps and bounds. Now, I'm no graphics expert, but for being so young (15) and dedicated and outputting images like these I think that he's pretty good. I'd love some C&C from you guys.


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 21, 2012)

Those are good!!! I wish my YouTube page could be all fancy like that. Haha. Good job 'Bill'


----------

